# pen display stand



## aus worker (Sep 30, 2010)

I've not posted here before, so here is a little project for displaying my pens in one the local shops that display and hopefully sell some of my work.

Made from the sapwood of Camphor Laurel and finished with a burnishing oil sanded in to 600 grit.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work. Good luck with the sells.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice! That will be a great way to showcase your pens at sales. Good job!


----------

